# The doll factory



## bartje (May 15, 2010)

Abandoned for a few years, old fashioned for many years.

Many people worked here to make ceramic dolls out of plaster, just with their own hands.
The only machine was the oven.

What the reason is why its left abandoned?
I'm not sure, maybe just the fact that in China they cost almost nothing.

Also check the pano: http://www.urban-travel.org/documents/303.html


More at www.urban-travel.org

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## festcu (May 15, 2010)

More than a little creepy - I like it a lot.

Looks like they've just gone home for the night


----------



## krela (May 16, 2010)

Sometimes it's really nice to know what the building itself looks like...


----------



## professor frink (May 16, 2010)

Nice report.

Like the pano.


----------



## smileysal (May 16, 2010)

What a fantastic and unusual place. Never seen a porcelain doll factory before. Love all those doll heads that have already been made, and all the different moulds for different parts of the body. Excellent find Bartje, and excellent photos as usual. 

Cheers,

 Sal

ps, agree with Krela though, would love to see some pics of the building too.


----------



## King Al (May 16, 2010)

Wonderfully creepy, good stuff bartje


----------



## mcspringzy (May 16, 2010)

krela said:


> Sometimes it's really nice to know what the building itself looks like...



I've mentioned that a few times on his reports. I believe he prefers the 'photographic' approach


----------



## krela (May 16, 2010)

mcspringzy said:


> I've mentioned that a few times on his reports. I believe he prefers the 'photographic' approach



I love the photos, but for me it feels incomplete and out of context.

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## bartje (May 16, 2010)

krela said:


> I love the photos, but for me it feels incomplete and out of context.
> 
> Each to their own I guess.



Yep, thats true, and when i take outside pics i mostly decide not to use them online.


----------



## dangerous dave (May 16, 2010)

bartje said:


> Yep, thats true, and when i take outside pics i mostly decide not to use them online.



that is a very good idea after the recent events less attention drawn to sites the better the uk urbex crews are the only ones to name sites under the correct name compared to the us n Europe. tbh i find myself doin the same on my site using very few external images what i do have tends to sit on my drive


----------



## mcspringzy (May 16, 2010)

dangerous dave said:


> that is a very good idea after the recent events less attention drawn to sites the better the uk urbex crews are the only ones to name sites under the correct name compared to the us n Europe. tbh i find myself doin the same on my site using very few external images what i do have tends to sit on my drive



I'm not going to turn this into a debate and this'll be my last post on the matter, if thats your view then why bother posting at all? Surely its the exterior that draws you inside? Surely its the exterior, the architecture that counts for 50% of the report? As Krela said, lovely photos, and when ive commented on Bartje's threads I've always said the same thing. But I'm sure we all want to see the outside aswell!


----------



## bartje (May 17, 2010)

mcspringzy said:


> I'm not going to turn this into a debate and this'll be my last post on the matter, if thats your view then why bother posting at all? Surely its the exterior that draws you inside? Surely its the exterior, the architecture that counts for 50% of the report? As Krela said, lovely photos, and when ive commented on Bartje's threads I've always said the same thing. But I'm sure we all want to see the outside aswell!



I understand your opinion.
Sometimes the exterior counts as you say, with this one, it doesn't.

2 remarks:

*1.*
I receive many replies on my posts from UK explorers like this: 
"when this place was in the UK it surely won't stand long and would be trashed"

I know over there its the same as over here, not every explorer feels the same responsibility as the other.
There are explorers and also locals who also browse here and at 28DL which break in, steal, trash etc.

*2.* 
Its my report, my pictures, my interest. So most of the times i do the things i like. Making pics from the outside is not always one of that. 
I do not see that as a reason not to post here anymore.
I just share the pics i like with other explorers. Like it or don't like it.
As i said, i know what you mean, but understand that we all have our own view of things,
and sometimes with some very good reasons.

As soon as you starting to pay me i take every outsideshot you want me to,
until that day i'm just doing what i like to do 

Bye,

Bart


----------



## Neosea (May 17, 2010)

Well said Bartje


----------

